# Mystery Fishing Location: Guess Where and Win!



## Bryannecker (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a trip in the last few days that was a new location.
Guess where from the clues in the photos.  No action video on this outing!  Catch us it you can!???

Enjoy, we sure did.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## zaraspook04 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll take a gander and say Fancy Bluff.

Whever it is, looks like the fishing was good!!!!!


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 15, 2012)

No, not even close.  

Where is Fancy Bluff???


----------



## zaraspook04 (Feb 15, 2012)

There is a cut through just below Blythe Island on the South Brunswick River that runs over to Hickory Bluff Marina. There is an area in that cut through that looks a lot like where you are tied up to that blow down. 

I've never caught any Sheephead before. I hear they are an awesome fight!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive never been there but I will play.  Cedar Key?


----------



## Limitless (Feb 16, 2012)

Saint Marys


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 16, 2012)

*Not even close!*



zaraspook04 said:


> There is a cut through just below Blythe Island on the South Brunswick River that runs over to Hickory Bluff Marina. There is an area in that cut through that looks a lot like where you are tied up to that blow down.
> 
> I've never caught any Sheephead before. I hear they are an awesome fight!



Well, ya'll are getting further away from the location.  It is north of that location.  

Sheepshead are great fighters,  and great table fare.
They will pull you into underwater limbs encrusted with barnacles that will cut your line.  But the fishery is becoming more and more popular.  Give it try and you may be hooked along with the elusive convict fish.

Keep on guessing the location!  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 16, 2012)

*Too far South.*



XTREME HUNTER said:


> Ive never been there but I will play.  Cedar Key?



Go North young man go North....


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 16, 2012)

*Wrong way Corrigan!*



Limitless said:


> Saint Marys



   Do a 180 and go far North.  

Keep playing and I will post more clues.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 16, 2012)

somewere with water


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm saying Beufort SC area.


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Getting closer*



Parker Phoenix said:


> I'm saying Beufort SC area.


 

Very Close but no Cigar, yet.  Narrow it down.

Here is a clue: Squat & Gobble.

Keep guessing!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 17, 2012)

Port Royal...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 17, 2012)

bluffton sc?


----------



## shotgun (Feb 17, 2012)

Edisto River


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Closer*



XTREME HUNTER said:


> Port Royal...



Noooooooooo-But Closer.


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Overshot the runway a bit.*



shotgun said:


> Edisto River



Too far North-You overshot the runway-Sorry.


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 17, 2012)

*You got the city but where....*



GAbuckhunter88 said:


> bluffton sc?



You have the correct city....But what river and what area of that river????


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 18, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> You have the correct city....But what river and what area of that river????



Got you stumped?  Here is a clue which MAY help you!?


----------



## Limitless (Feb 19, 2012)

May River off Brighton Beach!

By the way, those are some NICE sheeps!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I believe Limitless is correct with May River and I am not sure as to which area will have to watch the video again to see.


----------



## Limitless (Feb 20, 2012)

It looked like the ramp there at the Oyster Factory, but I guess it could have been around the bend by the Plantation.


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 21, 2012)

Limitless said:


> It looked like the ramp there at the Oyster Factory, but I guess it could have been around the bend by the Plantation.



You seem to be on track!


----------



## Limitless (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, so where was it or what did I win?!?!?!?


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 24, 2012)

*We have a winner!!*

It was near there and you can rest easy knowing that you are one smart cookie!  Now, try the fishing over there!

Oh, on the actual site there is a disclaimer that you really win nothing beyond the personal knowledge that you have smarts.   

Thanks for all the input.  This was a fun post and I may be on to something really fun.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Limitless (Feb 25, 2012)

I got a kick out of the idea.  But, I wanna know exactly where to go get Sheeps like those!  You guys had a great trip!!


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 1, 2012)

I just heard tell that a couple of good ole boys are making an a trip to the general area Friday 3-2-12 for more of the same in the way of sheepies, and some reds and seatrout, too.  These old boys are very tight lipped about where they go, but I pretty well know.  The same conditions as their last trip are supposed to be present for this adventure.   

So, if you really want to know, then you too have to go.  
When you do and put on a big show, you can say that Capt. Jimmy told you so.  
But as for me the fishing has been a bit slow.  
Now that should change as the season starts to grow.  

Till next time,
Capt. Jimmy


----------

